# Where do you buy your Bettas?



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

I was just curious where everyone gets their Bettas? I have only purchased babies from Petco thus far and was just wondering... I don't really have any good LFS in my direct area. I'm hoping to make a trip soon to check out some good shops but I think I would need to drive an hour at least to get to any decent ones so it will have to be a planned trip.:grin2:


----------



## blackbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

Where I live in Southern California there's a local family owned chain of pet stores called Kahoots and that's where I got my betta. The employees actually seemed to know something about betta care and checked to make sure I had a proper setup- things like a large enough tank, a filter, a heater, and some plants/hiding spots. On top of that all of their bettas were clean and healthy looking- in cups, but not sickly or lethargic like at the big box pet stores. Also they only had 15-20 bettas in stock, versus the 50 or more I usually see at the big stores. I'd absolutely buy another betta from them. I can't recall 100% but I don't think I saw any of the tiny death trap goldfish gallons either.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Currently I have 4, 3 of them are from Wal-Mart, and 1 is from PetSmart, the only other place near me that sells bettas is PetSense and they take worse care of their betta then the other 2 stores do.

One day, hopefully in the distant future, when one of these guys are gone, I may get one from a breeder.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

All the Walmarts in my area stopped selling fish years ago...There is a Meijer store that carries them but they usually look pretty awful  Petsmart has some decent looking adults when I usually visit. I have yet to buy an adult Betta or one that is a "fancy" variation...maybe in the future I would do that and try to find a better store or reputable breeder. Right now however I think I am at max capacity for the amount of fish I can keep!


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

blackbirds said:


> Where I live in Southern California there's a local family owned chain of pet stores called Kahoots and that's where I got my betta. The employees actually seemed to know something about betta care and checked to make sure I had a proper setup- things like a large enough tank, a filter, a heater, and some plants/hiding spots. On top of that all of their bettas were clean and healthy looking- in cups, but not sickly or lethargic like at the big box pet stores. Also they only had 15-20 bettas in stock, versus the 50 or more I usually see at the big stores. I'd absolutely buy another betta from them. I can't recall 100% but I don't think I saw any of the tiny death trap goldfish gallons either.


I have a few privately owned stores (if you could call them that)in my area but a lot of them are like out of houses and out of my comfort zone lol...I did go to a really cool one in the suburbs of Chicago before I started the hobby and now I really want to go back there! I'm supposed to visit some family in May so maybe I can go then! I'm thinking also there has to be some up towards Milwaukee. I know some people have their fish shipped to them but that looks to be on the expensive side of things.


----------



## blackbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

bettatanksalot said:


> I have a few privately owned stores (if you could call them that)in my area but a lot of them are like out of houses and out of my comfort zone lol...I did go to a really cool one in the suburbs of Chicago before I started the hobby and now I really want to go back there! I'm supposed to visit some family in May so maybe I can go then! I'm thinking also there has to be some up towards Milwaukee. I know some people have their fish shipped to them but that looks to be on the expensive side of things.


Oh yikes, no. I've bought things from private sellers from craigslist, but the closest I came to their homes was the street out front to pickup, during broad daylight and with my brother with me, lol. And wow, I grew up in the suburbs of Chicago, small world! I actually know someone who works at an indie fish/pet shop in Lake County, but I can never remember the name of it xD


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I used to peruse PetSmart and bought my Mishi from there. I generally hit the big box stores as even the LFS in Newark was very limited in his betta options.
When I moved I found a little LFS outside of Cleveland and his prices were super cheap. $4.00 for the top shelf in the picture, $3.00 for everything else. This is where I got Saffron.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

blackbirds said:


> Oh yikes, no. I've bought things from private sellers from craigslist, but the closest I came to their homes was the street out front to pickup, during broad daylight and with my brother with me, lol. And wow, I grew up in the suburbs of Chicago, small world! I actually know someone who works at an indie fish/pet shop in Lake County, but I can never remember the name of it xD


Wow, that is crazy!  I lived in Lake County for a while, grew up in Dupage County. There is a pretty cool store in Schaumburg that has a huge aquatics section and I think there used to be a little indie pet shop in Hoffman that was pretty cool. I don't get out that way much anymore so I am not sure what still exists.


----------



## blackbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

bettatanksalot said:


> Wow, that is crazy!  I lived in Lake County for a while, grew up in Dupage County. There is a pretty cool store in Schaumburg that has a huge aquatics section and I think there used to be a little indie pet shop in Hoffman that was pretty cool. I don't get out that way much anymore so I am not sure what still exists.


Dang. I grew up in Naperville and lived in Schaumburg for some years before we moved out west. I think I know the shop in Schaumburg you're talking about actually, I forget the name but sometimes when we're back in town I like to have a wander and check things out. Not sure I've been to the one in Hoffman but I'll see if it's there next time I'm around. Did some googling and I'm pretty sure the Lake County store I was thinking of is Something Fishy in Fox Lake- never been but I've heard good things about them.


----------



## evelynchuter (Sep 7, 2017)

I buy my betta's from Petco here in Metairie Louisiana and I'm always satisfied.


----------

